# Oops...medicated the wrong cat



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Okay...so...does anyone know how bad it is for a perfectly healthy cat to eat food laced with Methimazole (Hyperthyroid medication)? 

No reason, just asking. :roll: 

The boys have eaten several platefuls of Kitty's leftovers (just a small amount left on the plate) over the last week, but last night she didn't eat hardly any dinner and they got into those leftovers as well (probably got the full dose of meds). They're still alive and I haven't been freaking out about it, but...I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't really hurt them.

I'm not LETTING them have it. They are just too fast and too smart. 

Tre RUNS into the bedroom, ducking under, over, and behind my foot that I'm trying to block him with. Runs to her plate, I grab him and toss him out of the room and he's making his eating noises (very loud eater) with food falling away behind him as he is tossed out the room.

Last night they broke into the laundry closet (this happened last week too and they got 2 plates of medicated left overs) and ate the big platefull of drugged food. When it happened last week, I thought my mom had left the door open. But last night proves that they've finally figured out how to open bi-fold doors. 8O They had finished the plate of food and had opened the tub of dry food and were munching away when I woke up (Thomas and Tre). Kota was downstairs pretending to be good...but I'm pretty sure he managed to snag some to. 

They had the nerve to cry for breakfast, after all that.

Do you think they need their stomachs pumped?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kitty's Mom said:


> No reason, just asking.


Thanks - I needed a laugh this morning!  

My kitties ate Cinderella's food with the slippery elm in it, and they don't need it. I didn't see any reaction yet (was dreading diarrhea).

My kittens RACE to the big girls' dishes when I let them out of their room and sometimes I've forgotten to pick up the uneaten portion, so I feel your pain.

I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I suspect that it's probably not a huge issue if it only happens once in a great while. But it sounds like it's an ongoing battle...maybe you should consider using the transdermal gel.

Marie...SE is one of those things that really won't hurt a cat or human if the eat it and don't need it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Whew!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Hrmm....Methimazole works by slowing down thyroid hormone production so I would think it would be bad over time for a perfectly healthy cat to be exposed to this medication. 

In humans this drug can cause many side effects and reactions so I would think that cats might experience similar effects and it would be best to minimize the chances of that happening. 

Here is some info about the drug

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/drug ... 82464.html


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oops! 8O 
I would not let it go on. It could have bad consequences for your other kitties if it's ongoing.  
As doodlebug said, if you can't pill your cat try the transdermal med or just mix the meds in a TINY bit of food that you are sure she will finish right away and then give her more without meds.


----------

